# Invasive plant and Cladophora algae



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

My first proper "planted aquarium" is being raped by these two. I was searching for this unknown invasive plant and I found a plant that grows in triangular threads and is good for your aquarium. This is clearly not the plant as its taking over the whole tank. I know that it came from my star grass because its the most severest there. Not only that but months ago when saw this thing creep out of my star grass, I thought it might have been its root. So this is the biggest problem so far, the second biggest is the clad. According to Guitar Fish site:

http://www.guitarfish.org/algae#cladophora


> Healthy Conditions - Unfortunately, Cladophora seems to favor the same healthy water conditions that your plants require


So right now Im not sure what to do. I take out tons of clad. from my tank every weekend and my grass is taking the toll.


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

Based on the 2nd pic down you do not have cladophora but rather Utricularia gibba.


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

jrs said:


> Based on the 2nd pic down you do not have cladophora but rather Utricularia gibba.


Your right, of the little reasearch Ive done it seems its gonna be impossible to get rid off. Is there a chance they might be able to injure or eat cherry shrimp babies/fry?


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

No it wont.

gibba is not as bad as clado. Anytime you see a small piece manually remove it with your fingers; after a few months it will be gone. If it was clado you can never get rid of that crap


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

jrs said:


> No it wont.
> 
> gibba is not as bad as clado. Anytime you see a small piece manually remove it with your fingers; after a few months it will be gone. If it was clado you can never get rid of that crap


I dont know how, but I slightly over dosed excel for 2 days(one day after another) and the clad is turning white. Ill finally be able to do a water change on Monday and for once see the tank without the clad. As for the gibba, I think its starting to die out to. After 5 months, finally!!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow that stuff looks wild. O_O I hope you can a handle on it! Good luck


----------

